# Beginner backcountry



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I just got some Head SuperMojo 105's with Marker Duke Bindings, I'm looking for a beginner place to try them out. I can ski the sh!t out of any resort out there but I'm looking for a backcountry experience. 

Simple trail, park, walk out, hike up, ski down and do it again.

I live in Denver, where's the best place for me to go?


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

did you buy a tranciever? a probe? a shovel? do you have a partner with all the same? do you both know how to use all of them? if any of the answers are no, keep "skiing the shit out of the resort"


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Werd. Nowhere is totally safe.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

There are a number of excellent Avy1 courses around the state including a couple done at A-Basin and a regular clinics in Estes Park that would be a great investment of time and money for the safety of you and your group/partners if you are looking to get into backcountry. Definitely look into some of these options.

COUNT


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

Same old, same old. Even if it looks like a sweet ass line, don't go up there until you know what in the hell you are doing. Too many people have died this winter already.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

ok, no problem. I just thought someone would take me out. I will do some more learning first. I don't need to do peaks, but man I would like some deep snow.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Hit up a powdercat trip at either Monarch or Steamboat, or head down to Silverton. Or just wait for the free cat for Tucker Mountain at Copper after a decent overnight storm. Any guided trip will give you a good feel for backcountry and the level of education that it requires to somewhat mitigate the chances of getting caught (not eliminate, of course. The old addage is that you learn just enough to be dangerous). Then you can decide whether you want to invest in a Avy course. Decent wrap-up of guided options *here*

Not to be redundant, but the deep powder you're seeking is going to require a decent slope, and that puts you square in the danger zone (35 to 40 degrees). This year is especially spooky because of early snow and strong winds, so even the 'safe' stuff in the trees has pockets of unstable snow. I'd also be a little careful about letting someone you don't know 'show you the ropes' - I've seen people out in the field that tell you about all the great training they've been through & how much of a backcountry pro they are; then they proceed to ski a windloaded rollover right above a terrain trap.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

El Flaco said:


> Hit up a powdercat trip at either Monarch or Steamboat, or head down to Silverton. Or just wait for the free cat for Tucker Mountain at Copper after a decent overnight storm. Any guided trip will give you a good feel for backcountry and the level of education that it requires to somewhat mitigate the chances of getting caught (not eliminate, of course. The old addage is that you learn just enough to be dangerous). Then you can decide whether you want to invest in a Avy course. Decent wrap-up of guided options *here*
> 
> Not to be redundant, but the deep powder you're seeking is going to require a decent slope, and that puts you square in the danger zone (35 to 40 degrees). This year is especially spooky because of early snow and strong winds, so even the 'safe' stuff in the trees has pockets of unstable snow. I'd also be a little careful about letting someone you don't know 'show you the ropes' - I've seen people out in the field that tell you about all the great training they've been through & how much of a backcountry pro they are; then they proceed to ski a windloaded rollover right above a terrain trap.


All great advice, especially this advice. Even though I've toured solo it's always been at relatively safe area's. Either in the trees or mellow pitches should be fine. Always seek the avy report before you go because snow pack changes all the time. You can access good info from Powderbuzz. I always carry my copy of "Snow Sense". This is a good comprehensive guide of some basic precautionary methods from simple pole probing to more involved methods such as reutschblock pits, compression tests and snow studies. The basic mandatory set up includes preferably digital beacon, shovel, probes. Of course an avy lung is good as well as a snow saw and snow study kit. All of these require some practice and knowledge. Best thing to do is be smart and walk away if things are dicey.

Berthoud Pass is great but there are definately some areas to stay away from. Loveland pass is also great buts its more of a park and ride kind of situation. Most of the stuff off the road and in the trees is good to go. Any of the higher ridges can be sketchy so be carefull.

For a mellow tour you can check out rock creek just outside of Allenspark. There are some fun glades that are safe there.

Have fun
Kent


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

First: Avi gear is a must. If you ski a resort you can afford them. Right now you can get a Tracker, Probe, and Shovel on Mountaingear.com for 320, thats a good deal. Get a book about avi's and read it. Find a buddy with a beacon and practice. You don't have to be out in the backcountry to practice. Do it around your neighborhood. Read all the info that comes with your new stuff. 

Once you done that head up to Loveland Pass. Mad people ski it. Chill at the parking lot at the top and ask people if you can join them, but be honest about your experience. 

Backcountry skiing isn't all about sick lines. It's 75% hiking. So make sure you like hiking too. 

Send me a PM when you get your avi gear and I'll go out with you. I used to stay away from beginers, but I'm learning it's really a responsibility I should take. Right now my car is totaled and I am waiting for the insurance check to buy a new one, but when I get one I'll drive to Loveland and ski with you. 

Good luck, Safe turns, and love the hike!


----------



## JHoch00 (Aug 10, 2005)

Ok, so I have the same question as the guy who first posted this.

I bought all my avi gear last year before a trip to Alaska, where we spent a week up at Turnagain... I learned the basics, so I am not clueless... but I also know that is the most dangerous time...

I live in Pueblo, and wonder if there is any backcountry stuff in the Monarch vicinity that is somewhat regularly used. I am interested in the solitude and experience (the hike up) much more than a thrilling line. Any areas to suggest anyone?

Or... if anyone would be ok with a tag-along in the southern part of the state...


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

monarch has an endless supply of backcountry, in all directions, some of it just takes more creative access than others. powerline glades have some good trees, porphry park, waterdog lakes, the backside from the top that drops into fooses creek....plus if youre willing to hitch a ride with a sled, you can get up into middle fork of the south fork arkansas headwaters, lots of good basins up there, but there are the sleds......still, lots of good snow up there!


----------



## rmpeddie (Apr 8, 2007)

*Touring Tuesday*

Hey Bob if you can get up to Berthoud Pass you can hook up with a great group of guys who'll help you out. Or you can call the Icebox Mountain Sports in Fraser to get some advice from Joe the local BC guru.

The avy danger has decreased dramatically and many great routes are open and ready. As well as the trees being bomber. A great place just to get out an start is the top of Berthoud where the lifts use to be. There are always people here and always a skin track up some really basic runs... what we call bc groomers. No avy worries in this area but once you start wondering then you need to be aware.

This is one of the best places I've come across as far as quick accessible terrain and with the amount of front rangers who are experimenting with the bc here it is relatively safe... meaning safety in numbers. I have seen a ton of folks on the pass this year.


Good luck and I hope to see you out there. The northern aspects are still holding GREAT snow so get out here and rip it up.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

rmpeddie said:


> Hey Bob if you can get up to Berthoud Pass you can hook up with a great group of guys who'll help you out. Or you can call the Icebox Mountain Sports in Fraser to get some advice from Joe the local BC guru.
> 
> The avy danger has decreased dramatically and many great routes are open and ready. As well as the trees being bomber. A great place just to get out an start is the top of Berthoud where the lifts use to be. There are always people here and always a skin track up some really basic runs... what we call bc groomers. No avy worries in this area but once you start wondering then you need to be aware.
> 
> ...


I concur


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*Short tour on Sat Morning*

I was thinking about hiking berthoud up to mtn russel in the morning and taking it to current creek. Anybody interested call me. 970-531-7291
ian`


----------



## rmpeddie (Apr 8, 2007)

*North Chute?*

Just skied north chute on st.patty's day... snow was creamy. I continued below hidden knoll and the snow there was incredible. I'd love to join you but am out of town for a bit.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*Berthoud*

I went up by myself on Sat and put in at the saddle not wanting to push it by myself. Still had some buttery turns. Peddie if your around give me a call. Always looking for people to hit up berthoud with... 
ian


----------

